# Creative Show Names?



## paintthetown (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi all,
Does anyone have some advice as to what name I would show my lease QH/Paint Alaska under next season at schooling shows? I have considered "The Last Frontier" and "Alaskan Gold", if those are any good? She is a 14-year-old 14.3 mare, with a sort of big body, and our color is going to be pink!
Thank you! :loveshower:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like Alaskan Gold.

Gold Rush is another good one, even though she isn't really "gold." :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I actually like your avatar name. Paint the Town Gold

or 

"I knew it" = "Inuit" ,. . . . that's kind of odd.

Sourdough Sweetheart

A. K. A. Alaska

A Lass Can (oh! I like that one!)


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

I really like Last Frontier. Has a nice ring to it 

If you wanna copy off the title of the John Green book...you could name her Looking for Alaska xD


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

You could also call her "North to the Future" which is Alaska's state motto.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since you are leasing her, (beautiful mare) her owner may like to have some input on a show name. If she's registered, that is the name to use.


----------



## jofo2003 (Aug 15, 2015)

flying oceans


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

hello? OP, are you there? I find it annoying when people ask for ideas, then they don't come back to comment on what they get , or thank folks for taking the time to think on the question.


----------



## paintthetown (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Tinyliny- so sorry, I completely forgot about this forum and haven't been on since the fall! Thanks everyone for the great ideas. I ended up deciding on "I nu it" so thank you for the great idea!


----------

